# Show your WN's!



## Char&Bump-x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1144.snc4/148670_1712717380600_1318122853_1866086_4627684_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

ooooooooooo sits back with bagel/creamcheese and tea!:coffee:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:lol: I'm planning on replacing my cheapies with 4 days worth of WN's. I LOVE them! x


----------



## jessabella

I cant wait to order special little ones with Olivia on them!! I think I will wait until she is about 3 months!


----------



## ThatGirl

custom wns have 1 custom in wash, 2 on order and some wn that are not custom
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs908.snc4/72104_10150279238865230_571405229_15462839_5249149_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs409.ash2/68711_10150287001220230_571405229_15592988_4795353_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs884.snc4/71792_10150293515120230_571405229_15728204_1662812_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1156.snc4/149829_10150293767760230_571405229_15732070_1084530_n.jpg


----------



## ThatGirl

his verty 1st wn
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs072.snc4/34984_10150208536985230_571405229_13688187_1248996_n.jpg


----------



## Blob

Oooooh im just ordering 3 just now :lol:


----------



## mandarhino

Here's mine... 
6 WNOS and the 3 WNNNs. Missing one rainbow WNSS and a WNOS and WNNN on order. Really want the other WNNN to arrive, as I really need one more night nappy. 

The wrap in the 2nd picture is also a WN wrap. Must admit I'm not wild about it as I find it tends to leave marks on her legs. Still I bought preloved for cheap. 

It is a toss up as to which I love more, Issys or WNs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2507.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 43









IMG_2528.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've sold 60 quid of nappies in the last 2 days, think i might head over to WN in a minute..


----------



## binxyboo

Mine. 
I also have a VHC Holdens Landing, and I am going to be ordering 2 new WNOS next week for Daniels christmas presents!

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/Nappies/P1010648.jpg?t=1289580487
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/Nappies/P1010654.jpg?t=1289580597


----------



## ummar

what exactly do WN, WNNN, WNOS stand for? :dohh:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

WN - weenotions
WNNN - weenotions night nappy
WNOS - weenotions one size


----------



## xerinx

I have these- 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs775.snc4/67568_1579159473559_1072823694_31656983_4815208_n.jpg

Plus another 2 in the wash, 2 wnnn, plus 4 larges in the draw and another custom on the way :D


----------



## vixy

mandarhino said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> The wrap in the 2nd picture is also a WN wrap. Must admit I'm not wild about it as I find it tends to leave marks on her legs. Still I bought preloved for cheap.
> .

Ive found this with my WN wrap.left really red marks on his little legs x


----------



## vixy

Heres mine...im dying to order more but ive been 'banned from the site' hehe 

i have another pre-loved WN snow leopard which i love but its not custom.

x
 



Attached Files:







SNV32912 - Copy.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 11









SNV32916 - Copy.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lu28

https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/Aisling054.jpg
https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/WeeNotions.jpg
https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/Wraps.jpg

Love love love WN but unless I win the lottery....

Also have a WNOS in Flowerchild
https://weenotions.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=708&g2_serialNumber=2


----------



## leafygreenmum

I love that you can completely customise WNs, and everyone seems really impressed with their performance. I can't wait for LO to arrive so I can get some (but we are only TTC right now!)
I've been looking at the WNOS, because I like the idea of them lasting, but has anyone considered using them as wraps so they can be used more than once in a day?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

weenotions make wraps, no need to use the OS as one :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

They also do AI2's :D
I'll post mine in a bit they're just in the wash.


----------



## Rachel_C

I used to use our OS as a wrap because I found it worked better that way. We often had wicking when I put the insert in the pocket, but I think that was just us! I've ordered a WN wrap to try but I have heard that they have quite a loose fit so that they go over their NNs, so they might be too loose to hold an insert just laid in place. The only thing with using a pocket as a wrap is that you can't really reuse them, as the inside will get wet and not be wipeable.


----------



## AFC84

mandarhino said:


> Here's mine...
> 6 WNOS and the 3 WNNNs. Missing one rainbow WNSS and a WNOS and WNNN on order. Really want the other WNNN to arrive, as I really need one more night nappy.
> 
> The wrap in the 2nd picture is also a WN wrap. Must admit I'm not wild about it as I find it tends to leave marks on her legs. Still I bought preloved for cheap.
> 
> It is a toss up as to which I love more, Issys or WNs.

Love the middle and right ones on the first row, first pic! 

Mine so far....

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Nappies/P1010389.jpg


...and a WNNN third along on the bottom row.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Nappies/P1010375.jpg


----------



## leafygreenmum

Char&Bump-x said:


> weenotions make wraps, no need to use the OS as one :)

Yeah, I know that, but they are sized. I like the one sized!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've just seen you're in devon, me too!


----------



## jessabella

Im just waiting for someone with a WN that they had custom to say Olivia and LO grows out of it..and then they can just giveit to me! :rofl:


----------



## eeyore007

Same here - but preferably with the name Frances!!!
Will have to take a piccy and post all mine tomorrow!! Oh this is a lovely thread!!! (dangerous financially - but lovely)

. . . . heads off to WN website . . . . . (again) . . .


----------



## mandarhino

Latest WN delivery

Loving the middle one, my new current favourite. Even DH said it was the best one yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2605.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 52


----------



## Blob

Cannot wait to put mine up when they arrive :wohoo: though i do have a lot of pre loved. How long do they normally take??


----------



## Char&Bump-x

2-3 weeks if its a custom x


----------



## Blob

Thanks :flower:


----------



## eeyore007

Here's mine. Had to ban OH from using them (on bubba clearly, not himself) to make them all available and clean!!

Only the orange one is a custom - rest are preloved. All WNOS except the caterpillar one which is SS. 2 more customs coming. One with a fireman and another which I'm making a diamond pattern minkee patchwork for the outside.
 



Attached Files:







P1040417.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 59


----------



## mandarhino

Love the orange owl one!


----------



## pa2k84

This thread makes my 1 look rubbish! Will just compensate and post 2 pics!
 



Attached Files:







lucas50.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









lucas52.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kate&Lucas

^^ I love that one!! You baby has just the best name ever :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## pa2k84

hehe yep must have been name of the month! :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyriks first custom:):cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Ooh lovely :cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

Callie-xoxox said:


> View attachment 139157
> 
> 
> View attachment 139158
> 
> 
> Lyriks first custom:):cloud9:


OMG!! I LOVE IT!! I cant wait Livie to get big so I can get he a custom!! that is beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Callie thats the one i got for Rosalie too :wohoo:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I love it! 
Soo much I want to take pictures in it but its soooo cold out I have to dress her RIGHT away or she shivers.
I will try tomorrow:)


----------



## Blob

Oooooh i cant wait for mine to arrive..though by next summer she'll prob have outgrown it :cry: Will have to just get another i guess :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL24018.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL24019.jpg

L-R

Custom WNOS with Owl embroidery- our 1st ever WN
Custom WNSS with "Toby Tiger" embroidery (Toby's nickname)
Custom WNNN
Ltd Edition Hand Dyed WNNN
Custom WNOS, not ours, but one i bought for my nephew's 1st birthday (and my sis hasn't seen it yet so shhhhhh! :winkwink:) lol

Also have a Custom WN Wrap (not pictured)
:cloud9:


----------



## JessdueJan

Mine got despatched yesterday, WNOS, I can not wait for it to arrive so I can post in here!! :)


----------



## Blob

Yaaay mine arrived i'm going to need to get some photos of all of them together...i have too many I think :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

our two customs :happydance: im goona order more after xmas!
 



Attached Files:







P220910_12.29_[02].jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lunaty

Alright.. ive loaned out 2 other WNOS as they are a bad fit on my chubby boy but here I have the ones that I kept in use :) Luckily once nr 2 comes around ill get the others back again :D

Our very first cloth nappy tried on (a christmas swap nappy!)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs096.snc3/16331_191429207150_569242150_3123412_7810991_n.jpg
And a large SS nappy which still fits like a dream
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs138.snc4/37254_403945472150_569242150_4529847_6428944_n.jpg

Out on loan:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs081.ash2/37408_401821542150_569242150_4478566_5332231_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs278.snc4/40260_419809122150_569242150_4923655_1057371_n.jpg


----------



## vespersonicca

Awesome nappies!!! just can't wait for my order to arrive! I've got a bamboo WNNN and a WNOS on the way plus we're switching over to washable wipes so they are coming too with rainbow fleece and violet/turquoise cotton. :)


----------



## xerinx

Heres my wns-

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs782.ash1/167230_1696025555138_1072823694_31877197_5522855_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs790.ash1/168066_1674647780707_1072823694_31845554_1520756_n.jpg

Have 3 more in the wash too, and 3 more wnnn :D

Still waiting on 2 more :D


----------



## lynnikins

im going to get EJ a custom for his bd but only got wnnn atm


----------



## mommy43

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0032-1.jpg
i also have a blue noahs ark in the wash n am waiting on a custom:happydance:


----------



## JessdueJan

https://i56.tinypic.com/6gwn0w.jpg

We only have the one but I think I'm going to have to give into temptation and invest in a few more :haha:


----------



## henny

Alexander in his custom wnss :cloud9: it has a monkey on it and says funky monkey
 



Attached Files:







alexander wn.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hunniechunks

oh my goodness these nappies are gorgeous!!! i'm new to cloth so still learning about them, thinking i might have to look a bit closer at these ones!! *trundles off to visit the website*

x


----------



## DolceBella

I apologize if this is a stupid question. These nappies are beautiful! But they all look soft and clothy on the outside... are they waterproof all the way through?? Or do they need a cover over them still?


----------



## xerinx

Nope no need for a cover hun. the have a layer of pul under the minkee/fleece outter :D


----------



## eeyore007

Not all of them. All WNOS. 2 custom. Also have 1 in wash, 5 preloved winging their way to me and 1 custom under construction.
 



Attached Files:







P1040733.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Blob

Awwww so so gorgeous... I really need to do a WN stash think she has 8 or so now...not inc the two I have to sell :cry:


----------



## mommy43

awwwww i love the april showers one:)


----------



## eeyore007

That was a preloved one and the photo doesn't do it justice. The minkee is a yellow and pink mix. Soooo pretty. When it came I almost was shocked by just how lovely it was. Sort of like rapsberry ripple, but with equal amounts of rapsberry and ice cream (if that makes any sense)!!


----------



## mommy43

if u ever want to sell think of me:winkwink:


----------



## vespersonicca

Little cow butt! My first WNOS. https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs788.ash1/167819_10100287266881686_2516033_59619853_7753873_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

ooooh, I can't wait to add to this thread. I have a couple of preloved and 2 customs on their way :D


----------



## mandarhino

My WNs following today's delivery. Mixture of WNOS, WNSS and WNNNs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2707.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## binxyboo

SQUEEEEEE
My 2 new WN OS arrived this morning

The first one is a belated christmas present from my parents.
We are all members of a local theatre group (it is where I met my hubby too)
The second one was designed for hubby in mind. He loves guinness and we went to Ireland for our honeymoon. (Front and back views)
 



Attached Files:







naptheatreresized.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 6









napresizedguinn1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









napresizedguinn2.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o they are pretty


----------



## BunnyFace

I've got my first WN on order! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Aaah didnt post my new one...pretty cherries :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lucy_x

ahh ^^^ I was going to order one of those too :) Its lovely


----------



## BunnyFace

Blob said:


> Aaah didnt post my new one...pretty cherries :cloud9:

Love it!


----------



## jessabella

finally fat enough!!well barely almost!! tee hee
 



Attached Files:







owl weenotion.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## modo

So so cute :D


----------



## Blob

Ahhh gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## 21p1eco

Love the owl!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Have just put 3 WN in buy/sell x


----------



## Mel+Bump

My first (and not the last!) post in here :D
 



Attached Files:







nappy.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Blob

Awwww really gorgeous


----------



## happyface82

Mel+Bump said:


> My first (and not the last!) post in here :D

This is soooo cute!!!!! :baby:


----------



## binxyboo

I think I have a problem :wacko:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184986_496692001454_646376454_6368978_6060626_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181954_496692211454_646376454_6368988_261211_n.jpg


----------



## vespersonicca

binxyboo said:


> I think I have a problem :wacko:

LOL perhaps, but hey, everyone has problems right? :winkwink:


----------



## modo

Here is Bobby

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0082.jpg

Here are the new ones:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0094-2.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0095-1.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

cute! Love the raised eyebrow look. My daughter does that too, just like her Daddy.


----------



## modo

Thanks :) B always does that and its also just like his Daddy!


----------



## mandarhino

My current ones - WNOS, WNSS and WNNNs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2842_2.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## vespersonicca

I was SO tempted by that purple mushroom one! It's gorgeous!


----------



## mandarhino

It is amazing in real life. My favourite at the moment.


----------



## Elphaba

YaY1 finally I can post in this thread! I got this gorgeous turtle WNOS from a fellow BNBer :happydance:

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0503.jpg https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0513.jpg


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aww its gorgeous on him! It really suits him! (I miss it *sniff*)


----------



## binxyboo

awww. I have one in the same colour scheme, but it has a frog on the back :)


----------



## Elphaba

DueMarch2nd said:


> Aww its gorgeous on him! It really suits him! (I miss it *sniff*)

I can see why. We promise to take good care of it. Though you will be getting the blame if I wind up with a WN addiction :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:haha: I ill gladly take the blame :D


----------



## happyface82

Too excited to wait until it is washed and worn to post! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Dodo Love2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------

